# tollers



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Does anyone have a toller, for a pet? Does anybody have knowledge of breeders?


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

No to the pet myself, but know a bit of the breed as well as some breeders...

Lana


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Tollers are neat little dogs. I don't have one but spent some time next to a couple at the mall demo a few weeks back.

One of the top breeders is Java Hill. They would at least be a good starting point, and could probably make recommendations

http://tollerzone.com/

They have a blog as well

http://javahill.blogspot.com/

And there is a national club, as with Goldens

http://www.nsdtrc-usa.org/

You can get a listing of breeders sent to you from the national club, as well as read up on health and genetic issues, what to look for in a breeder, etc.

They are not Goldens in a smaller package 

Are you looking for a pet, a hunting dog or a competition dog?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I have met quite a few Tollers and traveled to train field work with a Toller breeder.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Tell me what you know about them, how do they differ from goldens, besides size, i am only thinking, but would like to know more about them.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Of course individuals within a breed will differ, but here are the major differences I've found between the average Toller and the average Golden:

Tollers tend to be more reserved around strangers, they don't have that "everyone in the world is my best friend" mentality.

Tollers are often more independent thinkers than Goldens. They're more likely to want to do things their way than the golden, who is more willing to happily go along with whatever the owner wants.

Tollers make a noise that sounds like a scream.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

They can be very determined, when we've had them in for boarding we have to keep moving them from playgroup to playgroup as the males anyway tend to want to mount/hassle other dogs to the point of being attacked - and they will still keep trying. Same with anything they get their mind on, they will keep at it regardless of what's going on.

Training wise they're usually fairly soft and easy to train (apart from the determined single minded thing). I think the girls are a bit better on that end of things anyway. 

They do make a lot of noise too, not a quiet dog but not so much the barking as the yodeling/screaming/yelping kinda noises they can make. 

All of them have been very sweet with people and good that way, not as in your face as a golden would be usually but well mannered and polite (they might not jump in your lap without asking but if you invite them they'll come flying!).

Lana


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

And then there's the toller scream.

There are several in New England that I'd admire - and I did research the breed before I decided to get another golden as a performance dog.

While they don't love everybody they aren't likely to be dog reactive/aggressive like some of the other sporting breeds. I like the size and energy level. But I'd consider most of them to have a higher energy level (and exercise requirement) than the average golden.

Good brains, nice workers...The scream though....you've got to experience it.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

MurphyTeller said:


> Good brains, nice workers...The scream though....you've got to experience it.


LOL, yep, try being out in the field with a truck full of 'em ready for their turn. Of course the Toller breeder probably had similar thoughts when she heard Conner's moan-bark wanting his turn. It's so pathetic sounding.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

And I don't know if it's a breed characteristic or just total coincidence, but every single toller I have ever seen in obedience has had a no-sit problem.

I do think they're nice dogs, I had even looked into getting one, but I decided to stick with the goldens.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I don't have a toller but I do love them! My aunt and uncle have 4 of them (well, now they only have 3 since Thunder died last week [/URL] ). 

Where do you live? US? Canada? Their dogs came from 2 different breeders - one in Ontario and another in Alberta. I can get you their breeder's name if you'd like. 

They have a 4 acre property that is completely fenced in and the dogs choose to spend most of the day running around playing with each other or playing fetch outdoors. They sure don't tire easily! Thunder spent so much time running one winter that he wore down the pads on his paws to the point where they started bleeding. It was NOT easy to keep him indoors and resting for a couple of days!

They are just as snuggly and cute/beautiful as a Golden Retriever is but I would say that their personalities and more closely resemble a Border Collie.

If it weren't for my bf not liking their pink noses, I probably would have a Toller right now. Hopefully sometime in the future!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

There is a great golden breeder who also has great knowledge of tollers and has a beautiful girl: http://www.starcrownedgoldens.com/

We also looked into tollers and if you want information and a WONDERFUL person to work with contact is Kathy at Vermillion Tollers. She is WONDERFUL - http://www.vermiliontollers.com/


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I've got a rescue who I've been told has quite a bit of toller in him. If I had to compare him to my last golden I start with he's very prey orientated - once he's onto something nothing is going to change his mind.

Interestingly he's not the retriever my former golden was - yes he'll bring things back but he losses interest in somewhat of a hurry. Sammie my golden would happily spend the day retrieving whatever was thrown.

As far as training Sammie, my golden, seemed to pick things up much more quickly but in fairness to Woody she was trained steadily from the time she was a pup - I have no idea what Woody's background was.

Woody is a total gentleman and very good around people once he decides they're okay. He loves toys and if you want to rough house he's right there.

He definitely will fell an empty lap if invited and is very, very affectionate. 

Size wise he's about 68 pounds and at three years old I don't think he'll get much bigger. Toller's I'm told tend to be a bit smaller than golden's.

He also has that sensetivevity we see so often in golden's so a gentle hand is a must.

I wouldn't consider him a verbal dog unless there's a squrriel up a tree or another dog on the other side of the fence.

The scream that's been described here isn't quite there - what I've noticed is that arrrrrrew that our golden's do, which I can't get enough of, is different with Woody....it's more like an arrrrrrew with a bit of a howl thrown in and I find it just as endearing.

I'd sure love to see a toller work ducks...I can't imagine that a dog playing with a stick on the shore line can attract ducks but this is what I've been told they've been breed for hence the name toller.

How much toller Woody has in him I have no idea - maybe someday I have the genetic test done to find out. Meanwhile I wouldn't trade him for the world - he's one fine dog.










Pete


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Thank -you every-one, very interresting, these are things only someone can tell you, did some reading on line , about them, for a while now, but you all told me things , i did not read.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I was hoping featherriversam would jump in since I knew Woody has quite a bit of Toller in him.

I don't know anything about the breed, but if you are looking I hope you find a new friend.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Woody*

Wow!! Woody is just beautiful!!!!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

They do come with a black nose, some of them anyway. Not a fan of the pink nose either!

My favorite toller story was when we did team obedience with one. My border collie HATED that toller, but we figured they'd be fine on opposite ends of the team. The toller had a thing for blonds of any type. So the whole heeling pattern was my border collie doing heelwork and flashing dirty looks at the toller, the other two dogs did fine, and the toller did heelwork and chattered/screamed the whole time. Recalls, she managed to get him to come before he tried any moves but the toller ran with his eyes locked on the golden, dropped facing the golden and then she called him in to be safe. 

Stays... let's just say by the time we got to the end and turned around there was a toller firmly attached to the golden doing his very best job as a studmuffin, the golden locked into place refusing to break her stay, a sheltie on one side who was shaking but actually stayed as well, and a border collie who was as far away from the happy couple as he could possibly get while not breaking his stay, and making loud growling/snorting noises while looking at me with his 'you owe me' look... I'm not quite sure how my boy didn't fall over.

They're a neat breed, if I 'had' to own one I'd go for a girl, all the boys seem to be major humpers...

Lana


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Tucker and I have only met a couple of them and they seemed like very happy energetic dogs. I was curious about this Toller scream because I never heard it, so I took a look on Youtube and there are several vids of the "scream". So if anyone else is curious...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0v2pjbgGK4


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

GoldenCamper said:


> Tucker and I have only met a couple of them and they seemed like very happy energetic dogs. I was curious about this Toller scream because I never heard it, so I took a look on Youtube and there are several vids of the "scream". So if anyone else is curious...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0v2pjbgGK4


I did the same thing!

This one kills me, it's so adorable. They sound *SO* excited!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Okay, they are very pretty, love the excitement they have, but, is that the sound they make all the time? Do they bark?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

LOL, okay, if you ever need to get your dogs' attention just play that video. I have a lap full of dogs trying to check out what on earth is going on with my laptop.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes, kooper went nuts.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I can't wait for my toller I'm just having a heck of a time finding an older male. I have my name on lists for puppies one litter due next week...so we'll see.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

The people I train agility with are Toller peeps. They don't breed them, but have had five so far. I agree that the temperament can be a bit more Border Collie-ish than Retriever. And the scream. OHMYGAWD. It's like being gashed in the eye with a rusty nail!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Quiz it's like a dog going through a woodchipper


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

They are pretty.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

My friend has a purebred toller. She says he is by the far the smartest dog she's ever had or trained. For instance, when he's thirsty, he stares at faucet in the kitchen since that's where the water comes from. He's super sensitive to his owner's emotions and knows when something's "wrong". He walked up to my friend and very uncharacteristically was staring at her stomach and laying his head down on it. A week later she found out she was pregnant.

Another neat thing she told me was that tollers attract wildlife like no other breed of dog. Part of if it (researchers think) is that the way a toller moves in very similar to that of a fox. My friend was on a hike and throwing a ball for her dog at the lake and a deer charged out of the woods and went for her dog! A moose followed her and her dog for miles on another hike. There's lots of stories on the internet about people having similar experiences with their toller bringing wildlife out of hiding.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Really, that is such as sweet story, he putting his head on her, and wildlife coming out, HOPE NOT SKUNKS!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Ranger said:


> My friend has a purebred toller. She says he is by the far the smartest dog she's ever had or trained. For instance, when he's thirsty, he stares at faucet in the kitchen since that's where the water comes from. He's super sensitive to his owner's emotions and knows when something's "wrong". He walked up to my friend and very uncharacteristically was staring at her stomach and laying his head down on it. A week later she found out she was pregnant.
> 
> Another neat thing she told me was that tollers attract wildlife like no other breed of dog. Part of if it (researchers think) is that the way a toller moves in very similar to that of a fox. My friend was on a hike and throwing a ball for her dog at the lake and a deer charged out of the woods and went for her dog! A moose followed her and her dog for miles on another hike. There's lots of stories on the internet about people having similar experiences with their toller bringing wildlife out of hiding.


All the reasons why I can not wait for my toller lol.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

GoldenCamper said:


> Tucker and I have only met a couple of them and they seemed like very happy energetic dogs. I was curious about this Toller scream because I never heard it, so I took a look on Youtube and there are several vids of the "scream". So if anyone else is curious...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0v2pjbgGK4


My lord - is that a dog making that noise???? It sure got Woody's attention - he's by my side tilting his head.

Thankfully Woody's vocalization is nothing like that - I'm sorry but that'd drive me nuts.

Thank you for your kind words Karen regarding Woody. Beautiful is very complimentary but I'm afraid goofball is far more accurate - he's quite the character.

Good luck on your search for a toller they truly are unique dogs.

Pete


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

They are pretty, maybe someday, just do not know about that scream!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Not all of them do it...beside play the scream on repeat on youtube, after about 30 mins you get used to it.

I have now 3 older males to consider, really...only 2 are for sale but I am hoping the third will change their mind.


----------

